# [RISOLTO] update-eix

## ashlar

questo è l'output che ottengo quando lancio il comando update-eix:

```
update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] "voip" /usr/local/portage/layman/voip (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading  62%/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_event/asterisk-app_event-20060120-r1.ebuild: line 28: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_event/asterisk-app_event-20060120-r1.ebuild: line 29: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_event/asterisk-app_event-20060120.ebuild: line 25: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_event/asterisk-app_event-20060120.ebuild: line 25: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_valetparking/asterisk-app_valetparking-20060120.ebuild: line 26: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

/usr/local/portage/layman/voip/net-misc/asterisk-app_valetparking/asterisk-app_valetparking-20060120.ebuild: line 26: /usr/bin/asterisk-config: No such file or directory

100%

[2] "" /usr/local/portage (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading 100%

[3] "gentoo" /usr/portage (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading   0%

```

non capisco cosa sia il passo [3], mi sempra identico al passo [0] però c'è una sostanziale differenza la percentuale di questo si muove lentissima, tipo 10 15 secondi per %. Qualcuno sa cosa posso fare per evitare il [3]?

P.S mi sono accorto di questo avviso:

```
 * 

 * Security Warning:

 * 

 * Since >=eix-0.12.0, eix uses by default OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD="parse|ebuild*"

 * This is rather reliable, but ebuilds may be executed by user "portage". Set

 * OVERLAY_CACHE_METHOD=parse in /etc/eixrc if you do not trust the ebuilds.

```

Last edited by ashlar on Fri Jun 27, 2008 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> P.S mi sono accorto di questo avviso:
> 
> ```
>  * 
> 
> ...

 

quell'avviso risolve la questione. confermi?

----------

## ashlar

ho messo quello ed effettivamente sembra essere tornato tutto nella norma, ma a cosa dovrebbe servire l'opzione che ora mette di default?

Mi sono accorto anche di questa stranezza, quando cerco qualcosa con eix mi visualizza il risultato come se lo trovasse anche dentro un overlay vi posto l'esempio per esplicare meglio:

```
eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.10.2 0.10.2[1] 0.12.4 0.12.4[1] (~)0.13.1 (~)0.13.1[1] {doc sqlite}

     Installed versions:  0.13.1(09:22:03 27/06/2008)(-doc -sqlite)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

[1] "gentoo" /usr/portage

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> ho messo quello ed effettivamente sembra essere tornato tutto nella norma, ma a cosa dovrebbe servire l'opzione che ora mette di default?
> 
> Mi sono accorto anche di questa stranezza, quando cerco qualcosa con eix mi visualizza il risultato come se lo trovasse anche dentro un overlay vi posto l'esempio per esplicare meglio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è un problema relativo alla tua configurazione, in quanto a me funziona normalmente con l'inserimento della riga relativa agli overlay, nel tuo caso sembra che hai indicato come overlay anche /usr/portage..... verifica il make.conf

ciao

----------

## Peach

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> ho messo quello ed effettivamente sembra essere tornato tutto nella norma, ma a cosa dovrebbe servire l'opzione che ora mette di default?

 

l'opzione che c'è di default considera la possibiltà di avere dei tipi di cache diversi, mentre il problema viene risolto usando la cache "parse" si eliminano problemi che si riscontrano sempre più frequentemente nella ebuild cache . Per maggiori dettagli contattare qualcun'altro  :Twisted Evil: 

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> Mi sono accorto anche di questa stranezza, quando cerco qualcosa con eix mi visualizza il risultato come se lo trovasse anche dentro un overlay vi posto l'esempio per esplicare meglio:
> 
> ```
> eix eix
> 
> ...

 

è normale, il portage tree ufficiale è visto come un'overlay da eix.

----------

## ashlar

risolto esattamente come hai detto tu, era impostato come overlay dentro make.conf, probabilmente con la versione precedente di eix se ne sbatteva...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> eix eix
> 
> ...

 

a me non risulta ...

```
eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.10.2 0.12.4 ~0.13.1 {doc sqlite}

     Installed versions:  0.12.4(09:33:28 03/06/2008)(sqlite -doc)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

```

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me non risulta ...
> 
> 

 

Se noti lui ha la versione ~ di eix, può essere che abbiano aggiunto l'indicazione della provenienza anche per l'albero di portage ufficiale.

EDIT

caxxata, in effetti a lui i pacchetti sono segnati due volte. O c'è un baco o una mal configurazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> a me non risulta ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

infatti anche con la ~

```
eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.10.2 0.12.4 (~)0.13.1 {doc sqlite}

     Installed versions:  0.13.1(16:37:42 27/06/2008)(sqlite -doc)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> a me non risulta ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

come detto già dall'utente che ha aperto il post, aveva una configurazione errata del make.conf.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> come detto già dall'utente che ha aperto il post, aveva una configurazione errata del make.conf.
> 
> 

 

ops ... ci siamo sovrapposti e non l'ho nemmeno notato ...

----------

